# Steelers Offensive Lineman A True American Hero



## Chopstick (Sep 6, 2014)

@RustyShackleford , you might like this.

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2014/09/04/steelers-offensive-lineman-a-true-american-hero/?src=fb



> There is a very good reason for his absence from the football field. Lt. Villanueva, that is, has spent the last four years with the United States Army, serving a total of three tours in Afghanistan.
> 
> “You tell anybody who has been there, who has been a platoon leader in combat, you tell them if they could go back there again, they would give up everything to do it all over again. So, I kinda feel the same way,” says Villanueva. “I wish I had another opportunity to go back with some of the men I’ve served with, but those opportunities are very tough right now, and obviously, the nation has a different focus in terms of what we’re trying to do in Afghanistan. But it was awesome. I thoroughly enjoyed it. It was a really good experience, and I was very privileged to serve with those men out there.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 6, 2014)

He's the only guy on the team that gets to say stupid sports clichés like, "I'm ready to go to war with my brothers on the field!"


----------



## Grunt (Sep 6, 2014)

Seems like a humble warrior! I wish him the very best success in his career.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 6, 2014)

This. Is. AWESOME.

My Soldiers are abuzz about this guy.  I'm thrilled he plays for the STILLERS!


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you for your service, Lt.  Villanueva.  

I'll root for you and the Steelers.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 6, 2014)

@Chopstick 93.7 was all up on Villanueva last week!  The Eagles gave him a shot in training camp, cut him, then the Steelers signed him to the practice squad.  Hopefully they develop him and he gets signed!


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 6, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> @Chopstick 93.7 was all up on Villanueva last week!  The Eagles gave him a shot in training camp, cut him, then the Steelers signed him to the practice squad.  Hopefully they develop him and he gets signed!


That would be sooooooo good!


----------



## x SF med (Sep 7, 2014)

shades of Roger Staubach.... only the Stillers have a few less criminals on their team than the Cowgirls.


----------



## amorris127289 (Aug 9, 2015)

Old thread, but they just gave him about five minutes of fame on the Vikings vs Steelers hall of fame game. Threw it back to his tight end days at West Point.


----------

